# Einstieg in C++



## Eiren (14. Dezember 2010)

Halllo!
Ich möchte später gerne IT-Techniker im Bereich Programmierung werden. Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass ich dafür Erfahrungen in C++ benötige. Diese will ich mir jetzt aneignen.
Ich bin kein völliger Anfänger, da ich mich schon etwas mit Html und c++ beschäftigt hatte, doch HTML fand ich eher unnütz und C++ hatte mich überfordert.
Meine Fragen:
1. Kennt jemand ne Seite, wo gute C++ Tutorials sind?
2. Gibt es ein guten Buch zum Thema C++?
3. Welches Programm? Ich glaub ich benutzte immer Microsoft Visual. ggf link pls 
4. Ist mehr Off-Topic: Ich möchte gerne nach meinem Abi eine Ausbildung speziell zu diesem Beruf ausüben. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich vorkenntnisse in C++ schon für die Ausbildungen brauche oder nicht. Ich weiß, dass ich das dort lerne, doch muss ich, abgesehen vom Zeugnis, C++ etwas beherrschen? Weiß das jemand?


Hoffe auf baldige Antworten 

mfg


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. Dezember 2010)

beim buch würde ich mal sagen es gibt sicher c++ für dummis ... diese serie hat mich noch nie enttäuscht. seite weiß ich auf die schnelle keine.
als proggi hab ich am anfang borland c++ 5.02 verwendet. (hatten wir in der schule) war sehr einfach das ganze.

mehr fällt mir leider auf die schnelle nicht ein.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Eiren,

wie beginnt am besten C++ zu lernen? Mmh, das ist keine leichte Frage. Ich denke zu erst mal ein paar Worte, die du im Hinterkopfe haben solltest!

Viele Bücher da drausen reden immer vom C++ in x Tagen und die Leute meinen dann man können etwas so Komplexes wie C++ wirklich in 10 Tagen lernen. Entschuldige wenn ich dir das sage, aber das wird nichts und dessen sollte sich jeder bewusst sein der damit anfängt. In dieser Zeit kannst du vielleicht die Syntax lernen, aber damit weißt du immer noch so gut wie nicht über die Zusammenhänge. Ich programmiere jetzt seid gut 21 Jahren mit C++ und selbst heute noch überascht es mich immer wieder was mit dieser Sprache alles noch gemacht werden kann! 

So nun aber zum Thema. Was du brauchst ist ein gutes Buch, mein Kollege mir gegenüber meint Einführung in die Programmierung mit C++ ist sehr gut, und viel viel Zeit! Lesen und Ausprobieren sind deine besten Freunde auf diesen langen Weg. Ob du so ein Buch komplett durcharbeiten solltest hängt wohl von dir ab, aber auf jeden Fall solltest du es nicht zu weit weg legen. Tutorials aus den Internet können zwar Hilfreich sein, aber bisher hab ich noch kein wirklich brauchbares gesehen.

Was die vorausgesetzte Erfahrung angeht, so kann ich dir diese Frage nicht wirklich beantworten. Ich denke nicht das es direkt Voraussetzung ist, aber es kann ja nicht Schden diese Erfahrungen schon gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Ska1i (14. Dezember 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Eiren,
> 
> wie beginnt am besten C++ zu lernen? Mmh, das ist keine leichte Frage. Ich denke zu erst mal ein paar Worte, die du im Hinterkopfe haben solltest!
> 
> ...



Sign!!!

Ich kann dir eclipse mit CDT als Entwicklungsumgebung empfehlen, wenn du kein VisualStudio kaufen kannst oder hast. Da ist eigentlich alles bei, was man braucht (compiler etc.)
Wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist ist, gibt's ein gutes eBook (kostenlos!) von Bruce Eckel. Mir hat "Die Kunst der C++ Programmierung" sehr geholfen. Wobei dort eher einzelne Konstrukte der Sprache und jede Menge hintergrundwissen vermittelt wird. Sprich ein sehr gutes Nachschlagewerk auch mit Beispielaufgaben und Lösungen, die man sich ansehen kann.

zu "C++ in 21 Tagen" kann ich nicht viel sagen, das habe ich mal vor langer Zeit angeschnitten. Aber die ersten Kapitel von "Visual Basic in 21 Tagen" hatten mich damals durch die Prüfung an der Uni gebracht! 

Wenn du Fragen hast, frag! zur Not PM


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Dezember 2010)

was willst du denn eigentlich mit c++ tolles zaubern?

also ich selbst weiss von mir, dass man auch immer ein konkretes projekt braucht um einen anreiz zu haben.
in der schule hab ich mit TurboPascal angefangen und haben Grundlagen gelernt. Danach kam Delphi als graphische Anwendung.
In der Uni brauchte ich dann C++, was ich heute noch nutze. Grad probier ich mich nun an Visual C++, da ich eben auch mal was in Windows sehen möchte.

Jedenfalls ist es zwar toll große Projekte für Konsole schreiben zu können, aber es motiviert doch sehr, wenn man auch mal etwas anklicken kann. 
Und ich merke grad, dass der Unterschied zwischen normalem C++ und dann CRL/.NET in Visual C++ durchaus zu merken ist.

Ich kann somit auch das Buch "C++ mit Microsoft Visual C++ 2008" durchaus empfehlen. Nutze es grad als kleine Hilfe bei Problemen.
Damit könntest du dann direkt auch kleine Tools für Win7 zusammenklicken.


----------



## Eiren (14. Dezember 2010)

Ah, vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Also:
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich für dieses Vorhaben mehrere Jahre vielleicht brauche, das hängt halt davon ab, wie ich arbeite^^



> was willst du denn eigentlich mit c++ tolles zaubern?


Du wirst dich wundern: ich weiß es nicht 
Also aus deinem Post schlussfolgere ich, dass es einmal für Console und Visuell ( dazu zähle ich jetzt mal Setup´s, einfach alle visuellen Programme  )
Doch ich kann mir nichts unter Console vorstellen. Ich meine wozu benötige ich Consolen Programme? Ich habe bis jetzt bloß welche gesehen, die irgendwelche Adapter installiert haben, einige Internet einstellungen vorgenommen haben, joa. Aber dafür dürfte doch ne komplexe batch datei auch ausreichen. Bitte um Aufklärung  Ich bin es bis jetzt gewohnt (von HTML) etwas Visuelles vor mir zu haben. Doch ich weiß halt nicht, welches von beidem die Programmierer von Firmen hauptsächloch verwenden.
Nunja, ich klinge zwar etwas hilflos, doch es ist mein Wunschberuf, und ich hoffe, dass ich das schaffe


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. Dezember 2010)

Eiren schrieb:


> Also aus deinem Post schlussfolgere ich, dass es einmal für Console und Visuell ( dazu zähle ich jetzt mal Setup´s, einfach alle visuellen Programme  )


Die Schlußfolgerung ist sowohl richtig als auch falsch.  Unter Windowsbetriebssystemen unterscheidete man zwischen Consolen Anwendungen und GUI Anwendungen. Diese Unterscheidung gibt es aber auch nur unter Windows und ist auch nur in soweit relevant, das bei einer Consolen Anwendung in der Regel automatisch ein Consolenfenster erzeugt wird.



Eiren schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung  Ich bin es bis jetzt gewohnt (von HTML) etwas Visuelles vor mir zu haben. Doch ich weiß halt nicht, welches von beidem die Programmierer von Firmen hauptsächloch verwenden.
> Nunja, ich klinge zwar etwas hilflos, doch es ist mein Wunschberuf, und ich hoffe, dass ich das schaffe


Du hast doch gerade nicht HTML mit C++ verglichen oder?  Zur Information, HTML ist eine Seitenbeschreibungssprache und das einzige was du damit machen kannst ist zu beschreiben wie eine Seite (Webseite oder was auch immer) aufgebaut ist. Das hat mit C++ nur so weit etwas zu tun, das beide aus Buchstaben bestehen. Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, Vergleiche das nicht miteinander!


----------



## Eiren (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe es nicht direkt Verglichen 
Ich werde mir dann wohl bald das Buch für 80€ mir irgendwann mal anlegen.
Also Programm benutze ich jetzt Codeblocks, da Eclipse wohl Probleme unter Win7 hat und Borland auch Fehlermeldungen spuckt(wohl zu alt)

Ich benutzte erstmal die beiden Tutorials:
Einführung in C++ - Kapitel 1: Sogar die Kommentare sind in C++ verbessert
Online-tutorials.net - C++ Tutorial Teil 1


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Also die akt. Eclipse-Version läuft 1A bei mir unter Win7 x64. Du musst halt nur Java installiert haben, sonst startet das garnicht erst


----------



## Eiren (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja, habe ich ne ganze weile rumprobiert, java 32bit jdk/jre
                                                       java 64 bit jdk/jre
dann Eclipse 64 bit/32 bit, am anfang wollte es auch nicht starten, doch der debugger compiler etc haben immer fehler gemeldet


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hast du denn auch die MinGW Toolchain installiert & konfiguriert gehabt? AFAIK bringt Eclipse keinen C-Compiler mit. Ich nutze Eclipse für C/C++ nur unter Linux und da ist meist schon alles an Compiler, Libs, etc. installiert.

Als Alternative kannst du dir auch mal die kostenlosen Express Editions von Visual Studio ansehen.


----------



## Eiren (14. Dezember 2010)

ah genau, der sagte, dass der ne Datei nich findet, hatte irgendwas mit dem GWcompiler zutun, aber den hatte ich nicht in der liste, und im GW ordner war ein GCC compiler. War alles sehr verwirrend, obwohl ich Eclipse mit MinGW runtergeladen hab.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja da musste man was in der PATH-Variable eintragen, war nen bissl tricky...


----------



## Eiren (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja, da wusst ich auch nicht, wo ich die finde


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Systemsteuerung->System->Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->Erweitert->Umgebungsvariablen (für Windows 7)


----------

